# order fulfillment



## resilienttshirts (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi everyone!

I am not sure if this is the right place to post this question, but I'm looking for some tips/help on finding a warehouse/order fulfillment center that fits my needs.

I'm producing a few thousand shirts and I want to sell them both online AND in boutique stores in NYC. I'm planning on printing my shirts in Asia and having them shipped to the states by boat. Once they're here, I'd ideally like to move them from the shipping port to a warehouse that can not only fulfill e-commerce orders, but can also deliver larger quantities of shirts (100-200 shirts) to the stores. I've done a little research on the internet and there seem to be tons of places that can do e-commerce fulfillment, but I'm not so sure they can help my shirts reach the stores in NY. Does anyone have any recommendations on this type of fulfillment center? Also, does anyone know what this type of service is even called? I'm having a hard time searching for it on google.

Thanks in advance!
Edward


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Please email me [email protected]


----------

